# ماهو وجه الرابط بين هندسة الاتصالات وهندسة الالكترونيات



## مصعب م (30 يوليو 2008)

أنا مصعب من سوريا خلصة بكالوريا ومحتار بالهندسات وعنا بسوريا هندسة الكترونيات فقط و هندسة اتصالات فقط وهناك فرع يجمع الاثنين هندسة الالكترونيات والاتصالات 
أرجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر ويلي بيعرف شو هي التخصصات المتاحة بعد دراسة هذه الهندسة وشو مجال عملها وشو هي المواد هل هي فيزياء بحت و إذا راتبها منيح ولا لاء إذا بتنصحوني ادخل هالفرع واي شي يفيدني والله يكتر من أمثالكم والله يبعد عنكم كل شر لإنكم ساعدتوني شكرا


----------



## علي عطا (30 يوليو 2008)

يا مهندس مصعب 
المصاري وسخ أدين أخر أشي تفكر في المصاري لازم تفكر كيف تفيد الأمة بحبك لأي تخصص 
ما بتفرق مهندس غلكتروني أو كمبيوتر أو نووي المهم "هل تستطيع الأبداع في تخصص انتا تحبة ؟؟؟ "
وشكراً


----------



## تركي الماجد (1 أغسطس 2008)

مع احترامي للأخ "علي عطا" فكان ردك يا اخ علي غير مجدي و لا ينفع الامة العربية  ،
اسلوبك بالرد محبط يا أخي للشخص اللي طارح مشكلة تؤرقه و يحتاج منا التعاون و الصبر.

عزيزي مصعب ، انت الان على وشك تحديد مستقبل بعد إذن الله عز و جل ، فاختيارك بقناعة
للتخصص هو بناء لمستقبلك باذن الله بنجاح ، 

عزيزي مصعب ، تخصص الالكترونيات بالعموم يقع تحت تخصصات فرعية كثيرة لا أجد لها 
مستع من الحديث ، لكن انا انصحك بالتالي /

اولا / كما هو واضح ان الجامعة لديكم فيها تخصص عام ، سواء بالالكترونيات او بالاتصالات ،

ثانيا/ تخصص الاتصالات يعتبر فرع شبه مستقل للاكترونيات ، و مجاله محدود في شركات الاتصالات
او المشغلين للانظمة الترددية ، و لكن تخصص الالكترونيات أشمل و أعم ،

ثالثا/ هناك تخصصات نظرية و هناك صيانة تقنية ، فلو تكرمت اخي لو حاولت تكتب لنا المواد
التي سيدرها الطالب سواء بتخصص الالكترونيات او الاتصالات او المشتركة بينهما حتى نستطيع
افادتك بالشرح حول تلك المقررات الدراسية ،

عزيزي مصعب لكل جامعة مرجع و فكر مستقل ، لا استطيع ان احكم على اي تخصص بدون النظر
في المقررات التي سوف تدرّس في جامعتكم ،

ففضلا لا امرا اكتب لنا المقررات الدراسية و اسم الجامعة إن امكن حتى يكون الجواب كافي.


مع احترامي.


----------



## rasha2 (4 أغسطس 2008)

أخي الكريم انا خريجت قسم هندس الالكترونيك و الاتصالات و الان اعمل بشركه اتصالات كبرى و من خلال هذه التجربة البسيطه وجدت انه هذا القسم ممتاز فهو يتيح لي اكثر من مجال و هناك رابط كبير بين التخصصين خصوصا في تطبيق التصاميم العملية البسيطه في مجال التصالات عن طريق الدوائر الالكترونية فاذا تحب ممكن ان تدخل هذا القسم و تتخصص اكثر او تتعمق في حالة اردت ان تاخذ شهاده الماجستير في اي تخصص سوف تجد نفسك مبدع فيه
وفقك الله لما فية الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (9 أغسطس 2008)

اخى العزيز
اذا كنت تبحث عن المصارى ، اشتغل أى حاجه تانيه غير الهندسه

تحياتى


----------



## م م ص ع ح (10 أغسطس 2008)

أخي العزيز 
اختر تخصصك بـ (رفق )
ر = رغبة 
ف = فرصة
ق = قدرة 
على العموم أنا طالب السنة الرابعة هندسة اتصالات وإلكترونيات 
التخصص ممتاز جدا وله مستقبل إن شاء الله
المهم أن تجتهد
أتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## عمر كمال الدين (10 فبراير 2013)

الاتصالات هي فرع من فروع الهندسه الالكترونيه 
وحقيقه هذا المجال يمكنه ان يفسح لك مجالات عديده في سوق العمل 
وكلما ازددت كورسات ودورات تدريبيه بامكانك ان تصبح الاكثر طلب للشركات الكبرى
فهو تخصص جميل ومستقبلي خصوصا في ظل التكنولوجيا الماثله


----------



## محسن الزيدي (10 فبراير 2013)

اخي هندسة الكترونيك قسم راقي جدا ومستقبل واعد . اما بالنسبة للاتصالات ورغم التطور الحاصل في مجالات الاتصال الا انه يبقى فرع من الالكترونيك وعمله محدود وفي اماكن محدده . اما خريج الالكترونيك فمجال عمله اوسع ويبقى الي كاتبه الله سبحانه وتعالى يصير . وانشالله الموفقية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 فبراير 2013)

اخى محسن
معذرة لا علاقة بين اتصالات و الكترونيات 
قسم اتصالات يخص نقل المعلومات من نقطة لأخرى فتقنية الهواتف النقالة من حيث نقل المكالمات على تردد واحد اتصالات و كيفية معالجة مشكلاتها من تحرك الهاتف المستمر و قدرة الإرسال الخ أيضا - نقل المعلومات على الشبكات هى اتصالات - الهواتف الأرضية اتصالات

وكل هذا لا علاقة له بالإلكترونيات فلو استطعت تنفيذها بدون ترانزيستور و اى سى و مقاومة و مكثف ستظل هى لم تتغير - اتصالات

الإلكترونيات هو ما يتفق عليه مهندسوا الإتصالات من طلبات و كيف نترجمها لدوائر الكترونية تنفيذية دون حاجة لأن نفهم لماذا اختار هذا التردد أو كم قناة فيه أو يقسم المكالمة لكم جزء و مشاركتها مع كم مكالمة أخرى فهذا شأنهم

هذا بحر و ذلك بحر آخر


----------

